# Yamaha ring free plus for 2019 Etec 60?



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Talk to your BRP dealer... E-Tecs aren't anything like the old carbureted two strokes... I've been running them since 2005 and like the three I've had a lot (they are all 90's...). My current one has over 2000 hours on it - in hard commercial service.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea, I just wanted to get some opinions and real world experience. We all know there are agendas out there for dealers often times. Not saying always but its good to get a breadth of opinions from many sources to form a better decision.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

an added FYI... I've never run anything but ethanol laced fuel in my E-Tecs - without the slightest problem ... I was worried about it and learned that these motors aren't nearly as fuel sensitive as some brands I can think of. This, when other makes were actually carrying extra fuel filters because of serious ethanol fuel problems, years ago. 

I'm very aware that each manufacturer has their own preferred lubricants and fuel additives - and they're a significant profit maker. In the case of BRP - all of the E-Tec power packages were actually computer designed - before the first part for one was ever made... That's why I recommend that you listen carefully to what your dealer (particularly the techs...) have to say. The lower units are little different than they ever were - the powerplants are quite a bit different... very fuel efficient, and absolutely cleaner burning than the newest four stroke (like I said - not your old carbed two stroke at all...).

I chose to run XD 50 oil from the first (when I got my first one the XD 100 wasn't widely available..). It's a semi-synthetic two stroke oil for a 50 to 1 mix. The XD 100 is a fully synthetic oil in comparison but doesn't provide a full 100 to 1 ratio (believe it's around 87 to 1...) -but if you have your tech set the motor up to run on it... it will have to have the XD 100 until it's been set back to run the semi-synthetic oil... No other oil will do (not the case with the standard 50 to 1 setting..).

Post up what you learn and pass on whatever you hear from your tech...


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I run a etec 50 .i asked the owner of the evinrude shop here and he said stop using all the additives. Just gas it up and go. Thats 4 years ago and havnt had any issues. My shop charges $25 to refill the xd 50 jug from there bulk drum. Prices have gone up on the oil but its not that bad


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

so worth tuning for XD 100 or not?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Sounds like you two haven’t seen the news?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)

Carbon gaurd is BRP’s version of ring free.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

CKEAT said:


> Sounds like you two haven’t seen the news?


Whats the news


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

CKEAT said:


> so worth tuning for XD 100 or not?


IMO, no. I currently have 4 (+2) in service at my office and even the brand new 150’s are tuned to 50. These are full commercial service engines and the (+2) are vintage ‘08. We have found no reason to move to 100 and price really isn’t a consideration.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I meant to say need my bad, autocorrect


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

10-4, I am crazy about maintenance on equipment and just want to apply best methods. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Any studies on the carbon guard that reveal benefits?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)

Same bennies as ring free! Dissolves carbon, that’s it’s job!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I know this is a little off subject but would anyone have recommendation for a lithium cranking battery for this motor?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Mechanic recomended this additive. I buy the xd 100. A gallon last well over a year with a 30hp.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> so worth tuning for XD 100 or not?


I had my ETEC 60 set to the XD100 use after running about 60 hours on the normal setting. I had still been using XD100 oil though. In my limited experience running about 30 more hours I would say that the outboard uses quite a bit less than HALF the oil on the XD100 setting. Unfortunately I don't have a quantitative measurement, but it is significantly lower


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

So it seems I need to have the ETEC programmed for xd100, thanks for the input


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> So it seems I need to have the ETEC programmed for xd100, thanks for the input


Need? no, but you will certainly use more oil than necessary (as determined by the BRP engineers that programmed the oil injection rates) if you don't. A lot of owners and even mechanics believe that they would prefer the "extra protection" of too much oil by using XD100 on the regular setting. And the cost savings of using less oil are not significant as an overall operating expense. Me? I have a 10 year warranty on my outboard and if the manual says it is ok to run a setting that uses less oil I'm going to do it not just for the cost, but the convenience of not filling up the oil tank as much as well as not putting as much unused oil through the exhaust and into the environment.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I wonder how much more would be burned, say, pre 100 hours.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Per


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Well its a new motor just do what they tell you haha. They are going to do your service and provide warranty if needed


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea, that would be great if I wasn’t in Texas


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats the deal in texas?


CKEAT said:


> Yea, that would be great if I wasn’t in Texas


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Guess I should have mentioned the boat dealer is in Florida.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Buying your rig in one state -but using it in another? Easy - go direct to BRP and have them provide a list of warranty dealers where you will be running...

Lastly, ask around where you'll be operating to others that run E-Tecs and find out who they have the most confidence in...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea, not many skiffs here. Mostly big HP. Don’t know anyone that runs a small 25-90 HP. That’s why I was asking here, knew people had run them here. I will do research, just doing some due diligence in many arenas. I have also never runs motor this small.


----------

